# Help required for choosing German visa type



## manojsahu (Dec 22, 2021)

Hello All,

I have been offered employment by a German company located in Munich. They want me to visit Germany and stay for 1 month to complete the onboarding process and some initial training. Accommodation and flight tickets will be taken care by the company. I will have to take care of food. Afterwards I will have to return to my home country(India) and continue working. It is a permanent remote work.

I checked different visa types mentioned in the website. I am doubtful for which visa type I should be applying. 
Kindly help me in this regard. Hoping to hear a positive response soon.

Merry Christmas..!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

First question: did you actually apply for this job? Have you submitted a CV or other form of expression of interest? And have they interviewed you - by phone or video conference? I only ask because we have seen many scams involving job offers that require the candidates to pay for their own stays in Germany (or other countries in Europe). 

Normally, an employer is responsible for obtaining the necessary visas for an employee, whether to relocate to the country where the job is located or for necessary business travel. Proceed with extreme caution here.


----------



## manojsahu (Dec 22, 2021)

Bevdeforges said:


> First question: did you actually apply for this job? Have you submitted a CV or other form of expression of interest? And have they interviewed you - by phone or video conference? I only ask because we have seen many scams involving job offers that require the candidates to pay for their own stays in Germany (or other countries in Europe).
> 
> Normally, an employer is responsible for obtaining the necessary visas for an employee, whether to relocate to the country where the job is located or for necessary business travel. Proceed with extreme caution here.


Dear Bevdeforges,

You are absolutely right in asking this questions. Yes, I had applied for this job and they interviewed me three times(different levels) on a video call.

I had discussed this with HR and got informed that they will support in visa process. HR told me I will be provided accommodation during the stay. However I will have to take care of food.

I just want to be extra cautious for the reasons you have mentioned.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

You have to apply for a regular work permit using your employment contract.



Bevdeforges said:


> Normally, an employer is responsible for obtaining the necessary visas for an employee, whether to relocate to the country where the job is located or for necessary business travel.


That is not how it works in Germany.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Though if the job is to work remotely from somewhere else, does he really even need a work permit?


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Bevdeforges said:


> Though if the job is to work remotely from somewhere else, does he really even need a work permit?


Based on the info he posted, it doesn't sound as if a visitor permit would cover what he wants to do.



manojsahu said:


> I have been offered employment by a German company located in Munich. They want me to visit Germany and stay for 1 month to complete the onboarding process and some initial training.


----------



## JacquesFR (Jan 6, 2022)

Hey there. You can use those official resources/tools to decide which type of visa is best for you:


https://visa.diplo.de/en/index.html#/vib



Hope this helps. It's quite well made. I otherwise agree with the above: a simple visitor visa would probably do.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

JacquesFR said:


> I otherwise agree with the above: a simple visitor visa would probably do.


Why do you think a visitor visa would be sufficient for a new Indian employee to work in Germany? What should he give as his reason for travel?


----------



## JacquesFR (Jan 6, 2022)

That's because even though the employer is in Germany, the place of residence is India. This employee is not trying to settle in Germany. The reason for his travel could be business or education related.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

JacquesFR said:


> That's because even though the employer is in Germany, the place of residence is India. This employee is not trying to settle in Germany.


It doesn't matter whether or not he is trying to settle in Germany. The issue is whether or not what he wants to do is considered work in Germany. 

Please keep in mind that we are talking about an Indian citizen who requires a Schengen visa to even enter the country.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If the employer is in the habit of hiring foreigners to work remotely and has been bringing them in for "training and orientation" like this, I would think that the employer should have an idea of what the visa requirements are. (Or they could certainly ask their legal staff for advice on this.)


----------

